# Yet another complication!



## suneye (Jul 6, 2021)

We had planned to go to Norway this summer to see my son and DIL that we haven't seen for two years but just when it looked like vaccine passports were going to come in and things might be opening up I discover I have had one of the Indian jabs - that according to the government no one was given.  This means that for the time being I cannot get a valid certificate with the dates of my jabs on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Working through all the contradictory information has been a nightmare but this is just the poop on top of the cow pat!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 6, 2021)

Take nothing but the astro zenica.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Take nothing but the astro zenica.


Made in India   who knows?


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 6, 2021)

Nightmare ! Sorry to read about it.


----------



## witzend (Jul 6, 2021)

I believe India supplies a large % of the worlds medicines


----------



## Tonybvi (Jul 6, 2021)

Our NHS Scotland status of vaccination does not give details of batch numbers (simply states AstraZenica).  For coming to Guernsey when they asked for batch number I simply put down “n/a” as they advised if you have no details and there were no issues at all upon arrival.


----------



## REC (Jul 6, 2021)

I did hear that, some countries are being " understanding" about the Indian AZ jab....but how you find out whether Norway is one, is beyond me. What an absolute pain! Wonder whether someone in the Norwegian Embassy can advise? 
Hopefully they will get the licence very quickly, and you can get to see your family.


----------



## suneye (Jul 6, 2021)

REC said:


> I did hear that, some countries are being " understanding" about the Indian AZ jab....but how you find out whether Norway is one, is beyond me. What an absolute pain! Wonder whether someone in the Norwegian Embassy can advise?
> Hopefully they will get the licence very quickly, and you can get to see your family.


Thanks, let's hope all the countries we have to cross to get there will be understanding too!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 6, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> Made in India   who knows?


That would be the punjab then.


----------

